# Sony one touch dvd (dcr-sr40)



## emong007 (Jan 21, 2000)

I just purchased the DCR-SR40. I have taken some video. When I hook it up to my TV and it plays back great. Now I want to burn the video to DVD on my pc. It came with some one touch DVD software, but when I hook it up and press the button to burn I get a message that it can not find a DVD burner. I have two DVD burners in my PC and they work fine with NERO. I did copy the files to my PC and try to burn them with NERO but had no luck their either. Any ideas?

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## emong007 (Jan 21, 2000)

I got to thinking mabey there was a software conflict. So, I disabled Nero at startup and now it works!! 

WOOOOO HOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## TechNovice71 (Sep 21, 2007)

I've been having the same problem. What DVD burner software did you use in place of NERO?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## emong007 (Jan 21, 2000)

I still use Nero. All I did was disable it so it no longer loads at Windows startup.
If you are using XP like me, click on start, run, msconfig. When msconfig opens, click on the startup tab, then scrol down until you see the listing for nero check. Uncheck the box next to that and click ok. Now reboot your pc. When the pc comes back on you will get a pop up msg about windows runing with items disabled. That is fine, just click ok. Now Nero will still work like it always did and the software for you camera should work to. If Nero happens to stop working you can always go back to msconfig and recheck that box.

I hope that makes since, it has been a long day.....

Let me know if there is more I can do to help.

LATER!!


----------



## TechNovice71 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thank you for taking the time to reply to my question! I will give this a try. 

Hope tomorrow is a better day for you!


----------



## emong007 (Jan 21, 2000)

Did it work for you?


----------

